# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Roofing a veranda

## Black Cat

Hi all, 
I am having a rapid resurgence in building activity here in a few months time, so am making a list of everything that needs doing, sorting it into degree of urgency (in case the money I am anticipating is not as much as I hope), and trying to organise my thoughts. By the way I am not planning to murder a wealthy aging relative, it's just i am selling my (other) house. 
Out the back of the house i need a roof to a) protect the back doors from rain beating on them and making them swell so I can not get out) and b) to increase my rainwater collection capability. I am planning to use a system that is constructed for me by someone else (Phew!) but have a question about the roof. 
Many of my friends who have such ornaments complain about the heat that builds up under them in hot weather. My proposed solution is to use colorbond upside down - so the high albedo of the zincalume side reflects the heat away while the coloured side increases the sense of shade under the roof. Is this insane? 
I also wonder how I might ensure I am not obscuring too much light - alsinite panels seem likely to introduce even more heat so its a mystery to me - any thoughts, comments (polite please) and ideas will be welcomed at this point in time! :2thumbsup:

----------


## phild01

I would suggest contacting the roofing manufacturer for their comment about turning it upside down, if it has the same durability.

----------


## Cecile

In our new carport we used foil and insulating blanket under zincalume (not sure of the R-value).  It was hot the day after was finished, and remarkably cool underneath.  The covered area faces east, and is 4.5 x 10.2 metres.

----------


## joynz

I wouldn't 't turn it upside down. 
What colour is your proposed roof?   
If you look on the colourbond website, it gives values for reflectivity for each colour.  If you don't need  to match the existing then just use the most reflective colour - one of the whites.  As Cecile mentions reflective insulation will help - install according to manfacturers instructions for full benefit. 
You could also use extenda brackets to raise the verandah creating a gap between the verandah and house roof for hot air to escape. 
On the other hand, if the verandah is just to protect the door, and not for sitting tables/chairs , maybe a bit of heat under the roof won't matter?

----------


## Cecile

> extenda brackets to raise the verandah creating a gap between the verandah and house roof for hot air to escape.

  Another thumbs up from us.

----------


## Black Cat

Yes i quite like the idea of raising the veranda roof above the existing roof - not sure though as I live in a high wind district and it might have unexpected consequences, lol. Cecile I dont want to have to line the roof, just have it there, but it will be three metres wide (with a built in end to stop psychoneighbour peering at me from her side). I did think that the end might be louvred to increase breeze opportunities in hot weather (at the southern end). It is on the NE side of the house. 
Check on the manufacturer's views - that is a good idea, as is choosing one of the lighter colours (I was locked into woodland green to match the trim I will be using on the house, but white is good!) 
It will be a sitting out area, firewood under cover storage area and generally functional space - floor to be paved with sandstone and or gravel depending on the budget, lol.

----------

